# Sir Vape / Big Guy weekly live feed.



## BigGuy (14/1/17)

So i tried something new the other day using facebook live feed to unveil a new driper we got in and it got me to thinking lets do this weekly at a prescribed time and we put a poll up of what you might need help with and i can do a Q&A while helping you.

Lets start with Wicking as i get a lot of people asking me this. And then we can move on from there weekly.
Post more tanks in the thread below and ill add them.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (14/1/17)

Nice idea @BigGuy 
Will be watching to find out how it all works and see how it goes

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Scouse45 (14/1/17)

Bro ur a legend I been vaping years and still bloody struggle every single time with wicking. Always takes me a few attempts and when I get it right then next time I've forgotten how i did it. Great idea bud!! Shot @BigGuy

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Hakhan (3/5/17)

Hi Craig
I know you are doing a wicking tutorial on the kylin tomorow. Can you please do one for the ammit dual coil as well. 
The first time I used 3.5mm ID 7 wraps ni80 and is produced awesome flavour. Decided to try another coil and went downhill. Using jam monster blueberry. Have tried various coils positions and different coils. All I am getting is sweet vape no other flavour. Even went back to the original setup. 

Thanks


----------

